# Audioengine A2...deeply impressed but inevitable hiss(UNnoticeable) or QC problem??



## zeckwsr

hi all,

 so i just got a pair of new A2 a few days ago. they sound amazing to me even straight out of the box....very nice soundstage, clear sound...n so on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 BUT then today i just noticed that there's hiss coming out of the tweeters from both speakers...and i thought speakers of this quality should not have ANY hiss?? yet the hiss is extremely *UN*noticeable when music is on

 anyway, i went on to figure what's causing the hiss, and i found out that it's the amplifier of the speakers (by putting the pc to sleep, connecting the speakers to nothing and reading various posts here; also the hiss grows when i turn the volume knob on the back of the left speaker up, altho in this condition, i still won't hear the hiss when i am sitting on chair(so about 30cm from the speakers))

 so i would like to ask for advice from you experts or fellow A2 owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 that *1a* if this unnoticeable hiss should be present ?? *1b*n maybe in most of the other speakers at this price level?

 and i read that the issue could be due to something about ground loop??
 i hv tried to plug the power into different sockets but the hiss stays?
*1c* shud i get a 3-to-2 socket adapter? *1d* shud i return them n request a new pair in any stupid sense? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1e* or i m just too picky? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance for any knowledge n feel free to input any additional information that i should know?


----------



## Guarneri

hiss is pretty normal when using PC headphone out as a source. Nothing to be worried about. Other speakers at this price range will probably also hiss when used on your computer. Bookshelf speakers in that price range will probably have less hiss than the audioengines because you power them with a dedicated amp/receiver. In short, don't worry about it, hiss isn't determined by the quality of the speakers alone.


----------



## jinp6301

I'm not sure if I read what you wrote correctly.

 Theres hiss when you have no source connected to the amp/speakers with the volume on the speakers maxed?


----------



## feverfive

Huh, I have the A*5*'s (MBP > Apogee Duet > A5's) & I never experience any hiss. Every once in a while, I do get a weird noise that sounds like an electronic fart..sorry, I know, and inelegant description, but that's what it sounds like....


----------



## kugino

i have the a2 and have not had any hiss problems. sure it isn't your source/pre-amp?


----------



## zeckwsr

wow thanks for the replies guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... in general it's not reli an issue
 but there *does exist hiss* when you hold ur ears very close to the speakers
 i m *NOT* saying that you find it noticeably annoying even when music is on

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Guarneri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hiss is pretty normal when using PC headphone out as a source. Nothing to be worried about. Other speakers at this price range will probably also hiss when used on your computer. Bookshelf speakers in that price range will probably have less hiss than the audioengines because you power them with a dedicated amp/receiver. In short, don't worry about it, hiss isn't determined by the quality of the speakers alone._

 

my source is a m-audio transit usb....and as i said when the speakers are not connected to any source with the volume maxed out but they still hiss...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jinp6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure if I read what you wrote correctly.
 Theres hiss when you have no source connected to the amp/speakers with the volume on the speakers maxed?_

 

exactly...you have got it completely right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have the a2 and have not had any hiss problems. sure it isn't your source/pre-amp?_

 

yes i am definitely sure....can you try this for me please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.....don't connect to any source...max out the volume on the speakers....hold ur ears close to the tweeters....any hiss? (i mean not a huge amount but u will hear it when you r very close like 5cms)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *feverfive* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh, I have the A*5*'s (MBP > Apogee Duet > A5's) & I never experience any hiss. Every once in a while, I do get a weird noise that sounds like an electronic fart..sorry, I know, and inelegant description, but that's what it sounds like...._

 

can you try the above for me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks again!!!


----------



## oicdn

It could be from your transit.... When I had one and installed it on my dads computer (didn't work on mine because of it being MCE), there was some very slight, but noticeable, hiss.


----------



## zeckwsr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could be from your transit.... When I had one and installed it on my dads computer (didn't work on mine because of it being MCE), there was some very slight, but noticeable, hiss._

 

thanks..but i think i hv concluded that it's from the amplifier of the A2's..

 ok, sry to all that i haven't mentioned that it hisses as well when it's connected to the line-out of my ipod(whether the ipod is on or OFF)
 i hope i've made the situation clear for you guys to give help


----------



## orthopa

Yes, 

 I have the hiss also. I noticed it the other day while at work early when the room was quiet. It is barely noticeable. It is present even when no source is connected. Definitely NOT noticeable when no music is on otherwise a non-issue for me. I am extremely happy with both my A5's and my A2's. Audioengine makes good products.


----------



## Hopstretch

I think you've answered your own question. If you can't hear it unless you hold your ear up right up against the speaker, then it's not a problem unless that's how you spend most of your time.


----------



## jinp6301

Well, aside from that, hows the bass on the A2s? Does it go deep enough for most types of music?


----------



## orthopa

I like my A5's better for punchy bass. The A2's are great little speakers and have impressive bass for their size. 
 If I didn't own both I'd have little to say on this particular subject. I listen to the A2's at work and the A5's at home. I have cranked up both and am equally impressed with the sound of both units. I just think the A5 is a better choice if their size is not a problem for you. 
 The A2's are great litttle speakers for a desk at work like I have. For home use I'd go with the A5. I am a huge Audioengine fan. I believe you can't go wrong with either set up. However, if you are looking for the deeper bass and "better" overall sound I think the A5's get my vote.
 Sorry bout that, to answer your question Yes, the A5 goes deep enough for most music I listen to. I however do not listen to much R&B so I guess it depends on your musical taste.


----------



## infinitesymphony

Every speaker I've ever heard has hissed from the tweeter when powered, though some were very quiet even with my ear right up to the driver... It seems like a fact of the speaker world, and you're much more likely to hear it in a near-field situation.


----------



## Budgie

All amplifiers have a background level of hiss. 
 All electronic parts contribute a small amount of noise, in any circuit. If you have to be very close to the speaker to hear it, that would be a normal amount of hiss noise.
 For more info-

Johnsonâ€“Nyquist noise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## classicalguy

Yes, if you put your ear up to the tweeter and turn up the volume on your amp, you'll hear some hiss with analog amplifiers. That doesn't mean anything. If you hear hiss when the volume is at normal listening levels and you are in your normal listening position, and you're not playing an analog cd or record, then you may have an impedance matching problem.


----------



## sohels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zeckwsr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my source is a m-audio transit usb....and as i said when the speakers are not connected to any source with the volume maxed out but they still hiss..._

 

So there's no hiss when they are connected to a source? If so, I suggest you keep them connected to a source whenever you turn the power on.


----------



## zeckwsr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *infinitesymphony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Every speaker I've ever heard has hissed from the tweeter when powered, though some were very quiet even with my ear right up to the driver..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Budgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All amplifiers have a background level of hiss. 
 All electronic parts contribute a small amount of noise, in any circuit. If you have to be very close to the speaker to hear it, that would be a normal amount of hiss noise...[/url]_

 

(actually i did come across that page when i was researchin for my problem :>)
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *classicalguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, if you put your ear up to the tweeter and turn up the volume on your amp, you'll hear some hiss with analog amplifiers. That doesn't mean anything. If you hear..._

 

OMG...no replies for more than 3 days and suddenly!!!!
 well thanks guys...how assuring that is!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 but it would have been much better if i had been here 10 minutes be4!!
 cuz i just placed an order on a belkin filtered power strip which, i think, has a gd 65dB reduction in noise for just about $20US (10pounds here in the uk on amazon)
Belkin 8-socket surgemaster maximum series

 i can still cancel the order.....just within these 2 days i think....so what do u guys think?? shud i get the surge suppressor or not??

 thanks again!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sohels* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So there's no hiss when they are connected to a source? If so, I sugg...._

 

i m not sure where u r comin from but thanks for inputting!!! appreciated


----------



## infinitesymphony

I don't think that the surge strip is going to help. It filters EMI and RFI noise up to 65 dB, but neither of those are the cause of your problem.


----------



## kpeezy

You can't hear it during normal listening. So... 100% of the time you're listening to these you'll hear nothing. Why waste your money on stuff to eliminate this hiss then?

 -Kyle


----------



## deadie

I got my A2's in yesterday, and yes, with my ear up against the tweeter, there is hiss present with speaker volume at 75%.

 But at a 4 ft listening distance, the hiss is inaudible. What's really chapping my ass is my loud PC fan, sitting 3 ft from my left ear.

 Anyway, these speakers are way fab. No, there's not nearly enough bass coming from those 2.75" kevlar woofers, but that's to be expected. I got them for their hyped near-audiophile presentation of vocals, and I'm not disappointed.

 Get the "Best Audiophile Voices" discs. whooha!

 Listening to streaming 320kbps classical from AVRO Light Classical High Definition is also bliss.


----------



## zeckwsr

damn it!!! i cant cancel the order now...hmm i will look up on their website if i can still return my order if i open the package..XD

 @infinitesymphony, kpeezy
 thanks for advice....there's some insight there :>

 @deadie
 if u r not finding enough bass there...u might want to use some EQ there, if u hvnt....cuz after i set some gain for lower frequencies...i m impressed by the quality and quantity there
 tho i m an amateur aint i? :<<

 and*one more thing*...
 i want to ask the fellow owners the followin question:
 is it normal that the power supply thing hisses a lot??
 cuz i find it quite audible when i m not playin any music....n tryin to study...so everytime i have to turn the socket off...

 thanks again :]


----------

